# Track Bike 6 Day Racer Treasure Chest Box CCM Major Taylor Stem Paramount



## MBlue6 (Nov 20, 2022)

Here is an awesome Box with even more awesome parts. Everything in the pics is part of this Deal or no Deal. I can ship. 

Schwinn Paramount Chainring 
Track Block Chain
Major Taylor slider style stem
CCM and BSA Chainrings
Lots and lots more

I don't know the history of this box but it just oozes cool.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 20, 2022)

$200


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 20, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> $200



Thanks for the start. No deal


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 20, 2022)

$300


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 21, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> $300



No deal. Still a ways off. Thanks


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 21, 2022)

If anyone needs more pics,let me know.


----------



## Dra (Nov 21, 2022)

There’s only one thing that oozes cool so if you decide to sell off separately I’ll be a bidder


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 21, 2022)

Dra said:


> There’s only one thing that oozes cool so if you decide to sell off separately I’ll be a bidder



Which is which piece?


----------



## Dra (Nov 21, 2022)

The air pump and the neck. I’m sure those sprockets n chains have a place in someone’s geerage


----------



## MBlue6 (Nov 21, 2022)

Dra said:


> The air pump and the neck. I’m sure those sprockets n chains have a place in someone’s geerage



Shoot me a message


----------

